# Installing Outside Speakers



## Northern Wind

Okay this is the rub, I have some good quality Marine speakers and I would like to install them in our 5th wheel. We have a 2006 30FRKS that didn't come with outside speakers, all the other options but no outside speakers. The radio has a button for speaker option C and after removing the radio I confirmed that the wires are in place. (unfortunately just at the back of the radio) This means I need to run wires from the radio, located in the slide all the way to the new speakers! Any suggestions, should I go up and over or down and under? is it easier to fish a wire up from the bottom or through the roof?
Anybody done this and if so how did it go?

Thanks for suggestions, I'm sure with this great wealth of knowledge in this group someone has done it!

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Scooter

Can't help you with the install, However if I ever camp next to the same guy again as I did for 4 days last year ..I will become a real expert on un-installing outside speakers.. *with a Camp AXE) Apparently Cranking up *I did it my way* by Frank S. in the morning over breakfast was his way of letting the whole campground know it was time to get up.


----------



## Ghosty

Scooter said:


> Can't help you with the install, However if I ever camp next to the same guy again as I did for 4 days last year ..I will become a real expert on un-installing outside speakers.. *with a Camp AXE) Apparently Cranking up *I did it my way* by Frank S. in the morning over breakfast was his way of letting the whole campground know it was time to get up.


You rarely hear stories like this occuring in OPEN GUN CARRY STATES like TEXAS ...









Actually one of my bigger pet peeves is when the guy next to you turns his outside flood light on and then goes to bed (as the light pours into your camper!!)


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Ghosty said:


> Actually one of my bigger pet peeves is when the guy next to you turns his outside flood light on and then goes to bed (as the light pours into your camper!!)


I did that to Y-Guy during an Outbacker Rally last year.....I'm still sorry Steve.


----------



## Northern Wind

Scooter said:


> Can't help you with the install, However if I ever camp next to the same guy again as I did for 4 days last year ..I will become a real expert on un-installing outside speakers.. *with a Camp AXE) Apparently Cranking up *I did it my way* by Frank S. in the morning over breakfast was his way of letting the whole campground know it was time to get up.


Ok point taken! I have had this happen as well, not the Frank part cause I would have snapped for sure! I just thought it would be nice to have some nice quite music to relax outside with.


----------



## ED_RN

I'm not brave enough yet to drill or cut holes in OB. We bought a set of wireless speakers for about $100.00. The advantage is you can put them where ever you want. We put one or both on the picnic table when we play cards. Can even take one out to the beach. We can listen anywhere in the campsite without forcing our neighbors to listen as well. The sound quality is really good. They work on A/C or D/C. The only problem was my OB didn't have an output to connect the tranmitter to. I had to put one in. I also set it up so that I can turn off half or all of the speakers inside so if someone is taking a nap you can still listen outside.


----------



## campingnut18

We went with the wireless ones. Works much better than I expected.

C-


----------



## battalionchief3

Not sure where your radio is ( door side or other side ). I have been thinking about doing that too. My plan ( mine is door side ) is running the wires up into the cabinet that is on the door side, find out where the studs are so I don't cut into them, drill the holes for the speakers through the outside layer and insulation only, drill 2 small holes for the wires, screw them in, seal them and were done. Honestly it does not seem hard to do its just getting the courage to drill some big ol' holes in the side of your camper and don't hit the studs...you can see them on a chilly morning.


----------



## Northern Wind

Slide side is where the radio is and the speakers are going on the opposite side the door side hence the problem!

Does anyone know if there are cross members between the studs, and if so how many on a wall? do they have holes in them that you could fish and fiberglass pixie rod through?

Help!


----------



## raynardo

Forget the speakers, a boombox (which you probably still have somewhere) works just fine, and much easier to install. Wireless is also another great way to accomplish these feats. I'm a super big fan of the KISS principle!


----------



## Just Add Dirt

I have a 28KRS which has the front garage with 2 speakers on the "front" fader in the stereo. I pulled the speakers in the garage ceiling, tapped into the wires at the speaker terminals, and ran those wires thru the the ceiling to the front cabinet. In that cabinet I installed a small car power amp that has speaker level input, I hooked the signal from the front speaker to this, and put two nice outdoor JBL's on them. The power comes from the battery which is right there. When we set up camp I take the 2 JBL's, with a couple feet of sheilded wire hooked to them and put them outside under the OB. If I put the fader all the way on front, only the garage and outside have music etc. and inside the OB is quiet. The garage door closes just fine with the speakers out; this is why I used sheilded wire. I did not have the heart to do surgery on the skin of my OB.


----------

